# Bosch Collet Too Tight



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

My Bosch 1617EVS arrived, but the collet is too tight. How do I spread it out to enable insertion of a bit? I suppose the newness of the collet accounts for its tightness.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

wdelliott said:


> My Bosch 1617EVS arrived, but the collet is too tight. How do I spread it out to enable insertion of a bit? I suppose the newness of the collet accounts for its tightness.


 maybe not Make sure the collet matche's the bit 1/4 collet = 1/4 bit I doin't belive i would try and open up the collet Can you get the bit to go into the collet at all ?? Also make sure the nut is loose I would take the nut and collet off and see if you can insert the bit? If so maybe the nut was to tight?? can't see it from here good luck


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bosch collets are different from those used by other companies. When the collet is tight you use your wrench or wrenches depending on the model to loosen the collet and it will turn with finger pressure and then stop. This is the safety point. You need to use your wrench/wrenches to turn the collet nut past this point at which time you will be able to insert or remove your bit. Do not remove the collet from the collet nut when changing sizes, swap the entire collet/nut assembly.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike said:


> Bosch collets are different from those used by other companies. When the collet is tight you use your wrench or wrenches depending on the model to loosen the collet and it will turn with finger pressure and then stop. This is the safety point. You need to use your wrench/wrenches to turn the collet nut past this point at which time you will be able to insert or remove your bit. Do not remove the collet from the collet nut when changing sizes, swap the entire collet/nut assembly.


Mike
I have the Bosch 1617EVS I thought he was past the first step on putting bit in the collet del


----------



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I had previously tried the helpful suggestions. The 1/2 inch collet has no spread in it. Even removing the nut makes no difference. There is no way that I can see to get the bit into the collet. Removing it altogether is something I have not tried, but I'm suspecting that Bosch sent out a collet that was probably manufactured incorrectly without minimal spread in the end of the collet.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

In reply, "I doubt it!!"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

William, did you order this online? Was it a sealed package? If somebody tightened the collet nut with no bit in place this could happen. Contact your Bosch service center and they will exchange it at no charge to you.


----------



## wdelliott (Dec 17, 2006)

Everyone,
Thanks for everyone's suggestions. I fixed the problems. 
1. Collet insert stuck in collet. Finally coaxed it out with some friendly persuasion.
2. From the factory, no spread in the insert. Again, with friendly persuasion, I was able to spread out the flanges and the 1/2 inch bits now easily in and out.

Problem solved. I suppose my real problem was that I could not get the insert out and was confused as a result. I was looking for a larger problem and solution, when I just needed to keep at it in removing the insert. 

One of the replies to my original message offered skepticism over whether Bosch mis-manufactured the part. After thinking about it, I agreed with that answer. Thus, the difficulty must have been with my lack of knowledge and experience. Going back to it, after this discussion board, the problem solved.

Thanks again everyone.


----------

